# freshwater aquarium salt vs epsom salt



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Can anyone explain the differences to me? And what the indications are for using each of these??


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Option,

Aquarium Salt = Sodium Chloride (like table salt without iodine) - Sometimes used as a disease preventative for fish and/or to create brackish conditions. Typically not added to a planted aquarium although some plant species can tolerate some salinity in a tank others cannot.

Epsom Salt = Magnesium Sulfate Heptahydrate - a source of magnesium (Mg) typically used in conjunction with a calcium additive to increase Mg and Ca nutrients in a planted tank. It can also be used to treat dropsy and constipation in fish.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Option,
> 
> Aquarium Salt = Sodium Chloride (like table salt without iodine) - Sometimes used as a disease preventative for fish and/or to create brackish conditions. Typically not added to a planted aquarium although some plant species can tolerate some salinity in a tank others cannot.
> 
> Epsom Salt = Magnesium Sulfate Heptahydrate - a source of magnesium (Mg) typically used in conjunction with a calcium additive to increase Mg and Ca nutrients in a planted tank. It can also be used to treat dropsy and constipation in fish.


Awesome, thanks for the concise reply. So it's really starting to seem like plain aqaurium salt isn't good for much since "preventative" use is no good for a tank w/ plants.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Not much use except to fill the wallets of whoever thought of packaging NaCl and selling it for so much $. 

Table salt, water softener salt and other sources of NaCl are better priced if the aquarium needs this at all. Mostly it does not. 

Salt does not prevent disease except in one way:

Before people understood about the nitrogen cycle and used to cycle with fish, the fish would be exposed to toxic levels of ammonia and nitrite. 
Nitrite entered the blood through the gills and made the blood not carry oxygen very well. 
Chloride in the water would stop the nitrite from entering the blood. 
This can still be used today, when something happens to the bio filter, and there are detectible levels of NO2 in the water. The dose is 1 teaspoon of salt per 20 gallons. A very low level, acceptable for plants, and fish that do not do well with salt. When the bacteria have recovered, stop adding salt, since there is no need. 

There are valid uses for salt (NaCl) to kill parasites, and help with stressed fish, but these depend on the fish being acclimated to water with no salt. It is the CHANGE from 'no salt' to 'some salt' that is medicinal. Not a constant presence of salt.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Option said:


> Awesome, thanks for the concise reply. So it's really starting to seem like plain aqaurium salt isn't good for much since "preventative" use is no good for a tank w/ plants.


Aquarium salt is good for dips when treating for external parasites.

http://www.skepticalaquarist.com/salt


----------

